
I Larped at a Drug-Fueled Cryptorave and It Ended in Tears - CrankyBear
https://breakermag.com/i-larped-at-a-drug-fueled-cryptorave-and-it-ended-in-tears/
======
el_cujo
I'm having a hard time deciphering how many levels of irony this article was
written under.

~~~
BethGagaShaggy
Ironic distance requires at least some level of self-awareness, so I'll say
none.

------
walrus01
Considering the number of outright fraud artists and charlatans masquerading
as "c level executives" of dozens of different cryptocurrency firms, isn't the
whole thing an elaborate LARP?

~~~
busterarm
My fear here is that people are using events like these as a tool to generate
believable false identities (for opsec purposes. watch the grugq's video).

Recycle a few key identities between events and you can build something really
useful.

~~~
pbrb
Was thinking similar thoughts - if the characters are reused at a few parties,
meet a ton of people, and those people go on and bring up memorable characters
in the future they can eventually connect. Outside validation immediately
makes that 'character' a real person to those who met them or read about them.

~~~
blotter_paper
To me, the end of the article seemed to suggest that Salem might be a
contrived identity used by a larper larping as a larp organizer:

>Suddenly I’m curious about this strange person. From the balcony, I ask her
where she’s from.

>“The U.K.,” she says.

>“Where exactly?,” I follow up, wondering if it’s London, Scotland, or
wherever.

>She squints back up at me, surprised by the question, and repeats, “The U.K.”

>I watch her walk quickly down the block, hail a taxi, and drive away forever.

------
ablation
Goodness me, this was a chore to try and read. I guess points for
postmodernism? Not sure what else to take from it.

------
aaaaaaaaaaab
I don’t get it. Can someone explain in plain English what this article is
about?

~~~
walrus01
Lacking any other suitable explanation, "postmodernism"

~~~
sverige
Not just any old postmodernism, though. This is blockchain postmodernism.

~~~
isoprophlex
The entire story was also surprisingly bland and boring.

------
jaredwiener
Headlines like this make me feel old.

~~~
busterarm
Thank God!

As a veteran of LARPs and raves, this read like something extremely boring!

------
prepend
This reads like Douglas Rushkoff’s Ecstacy Club novel for modern times.

